# Gruppe für Neuen Char gesucht



## shronk (5. Januar 2009)

Es sind alle Plätze vergeben. Danke für euer interesse.


----------



## mad_chaos (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also ich hätte durchaus Interesse an solch einer Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klasse, Rasse und Realm müsste man dann noch klären. Zeit ist völlig okay für mich.

Gruß,

Mel


----------



## shronk (5. Januar 2009)

Na wunderbar, dann wären wir ja schonmal zu 2. bisher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal gucken ob sich noch ein paar Leute mehr finden lassen.

lg,


----------



## :Manahunt: (5. Januar 2009)

Ich würde mich bereit erklären wenn du Tank oder Heiler machst das andere von beiden zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zeit ist ja verhandelbar und blabla^^ wenn sich da noch was raus ergibt dann schreibt mich doch bitte per PN an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (5. Januar 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Ich würde mich bereit erklären wenn du Tank oder Heiler machst das andere von beiden zu nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui, na dann wären wir ja schon zu 4. ) Fehlt also nur noch 1 Person für die 5-er Gruppe )


----------



## Mahadras (5. Januar 2009)

naja wenns horde is..., und nochn platz als tank oder heal frei ist einfach mal pm schreiben ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (7. Januar 2009)

*hochschieb* Es sind noch 1-2 Plätze frei, wer sich also schnell meldet kann noch mitmachen )


----------



## Havani (7. Januar 2009)

Moin

Also Horde?Wenn ja bin ich auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (7. Januar 2009)

Havani schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also Horde?Wenn ja bin ich auch dabei
> 
> ...



Jop, da die Mehrheit für hordenseite war, haben wir uns dafür entschieden.

hab dir auch schon ne PM geschickt mit den Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tentu (7. Januar 2009)

Ich würde vielleicht noch mit machen, weiß aber nicht ob ich immer Zeit habe. oô wäre Es mir denn möglich später wieder auszusteigen, falls ich keine Lust mehr habe? ^^

Was heißen soll - Falls ich irgendwann mal keine Zeit habe und im schlimmsten fall jemand nach meinem Main jammert? ^^


----------



## Nightblind (7. Januar 2009)

wäre auch dabei


----------



## shronk (7. Januar 2009)

Damit haben wir glaube ich auch schon genügend leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(es sei denn es findet sich nochmals ne 5-er truppe, dann können wir danach 10-er runs machen ^^ )


----------



## Mahadras (7. Januar 2009)

Da melden sich mehr leute wie man gedacht hätte


----------



## shronk (7. Januar 2009)

Mahadras schrieb:


> Da melden sich mehr leute wie man gedacht hätte



Jop, da bin ich auch grad bisschen überrascht. Hätt gedacht vor allem jetzt mit wotlk würds da weniger Leute geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (15. Januar 2009)

Hey, hey.

Es ist wieder ein Platz frei geworden in unserer kleinen Truppe.

Infos:
Wir spielen zusammen - jeweils So, Mo, Mi und Do von 19:00 Uhr -23:00 Uhr (+/-).
Wir sind momentan: Krieger (Tank), Priester (Main Healer), Mage (DD) und Druide (Feral)
Wir suchen also noch einen DD/Hybrid (bevorzugt eine noch unbesetzte Klasse)
Wir haben eine eigene Gilde sowie ein Forum
Wir sind momentan ~ lvl 20
Wir spielen auf dem Server Anetheron
Wir spielen Hordenseite
Wir suchen einen zuverlässigen Mitstreiter, der nicht nach 2 Wochen wieder aussteigt.
Wir haben auch RL und das geht bei allen vor
Wir sind eine demokratische, nette und faire Truppe
Wir haben hohe Ziele und Pläne

Also, wenn DU lust hast mitzumachen, dann melde dich einfach per PM bei mir. (Es gilt das Prinzip "First come first serve" sofern die Anforderungen erfüllt werden)

lg,


----------

